# [SOLVED] QTech PC Drivers



## greg-andrew74 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi, I have just completed a fresh instal of winxp pro onto my qtech pc (model 4sgmbi?) normally i download drivers before even thinking of a format.. however this time round i never, much to my kids dismay. Does anyone know where i can find the drivers? i need the following - Multimedia Audio Controller and Video Controller. I hgave googled, live searched etc but nothing.......Thanks in advance to all who read and reply. 

Greg


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: QTech PC Drivers*

Hi,
If you download and run this free program, Everest, it will give you a System audit and list all your components; then we can look for individual drivers.
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## greg-andrew74 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: QTech PC Drivers*

Thanks houndog.. have downloaded and saved to cd.. will instal on pc in question later... i did find something similar last night and whilst it setup it instal an anti-virus desktop!!! was absolutely gutted... so reformatted and will use this tool later... thanks again... very much appreciated, summer holidays are long enough without the kids getting upset cos they cant use pc lol.. CHEERS!


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: QTech PC Drivers*

Hi, just wanted to share this with you.
I had a Qtech PC many moons ago and can remember the hours/days I spent trying to find their website, so this time it only took me 40mins.
This is their website........
http://www.quantummicro.com/company.htm

Without laughing, check out their "support" page.
http://www.quantummicro.com/supportinabox/about.htm

(Don't worry, we'll find drivers)


----------



## greg-andrew74 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: QTech PC Drivers*



Houndog777 said:


> Hi, just wanted to share this with you.
> I had a Qtech PC many moons ago and can remember the hours/days I spent trying to find their website, so this time it only took me 40mins.
> This is their website........
> http://www.quantummicro.com/company.htm
> ...


hehe... i daren't look at their webste just to save myself the frustration lol... on a good note i ran everest home edition and managed to download the sis drivers from sis.com... pheeew... happy kids hehe... thanks everyone for your support ! very much appreciated and i will hang around too.. its a pretty cool forum this!


----------



## greg-andrew74 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: QTech PC Drivers*

oh my god!!! how about they just upload drivers that their customers who pay good money for **** can download drivers lol... thats an awful site... well we got given this pc bya good friend of ours who purchased a laptop... well its been nothing but hassle, so i did a fresh instal... and trust me to forget to look at what drivers i'll need! typical they were rare ones too lmao... oh well job done...


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: QTech PC Drivers*

Glad to hear you got it sorted, and the kids are now happy (i.e. not moaning)!!!!!!
I like to burn all the drivers & software I need for my pc's to get up and running, to a single disk. Saves the hassle.

Worst of all time is needing modem drivers, but you obviously can't get online to get them cause your modem needs drivers.


----------



## greg-andrew74 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: QTech PC Drivers*



Houndog777 said:


> Glad to hear you got it sorted, and the kids are now happy (i.e. not moaning)!!!!!!
> I like to burn all the drivers & software I need for my pc's to get up and running, to a single disk. Saves the hassle.
> 
> Worst of all time is needing modem drivers, but you obviously can't get online to get them cause your modem needs drivers.


yeah completely agree.. well i got all my drivers for laptops on disc anyway.. thankfully modem drivers dont apply (even though i have them) thanks to wireless connectivity... but i used to fall foul to that back inthe win 98 days hehe.. oh i used to love win 98... then waited patiently for xp... 

do you have vista? my father does and i hate it... sticking with xp untiil such a day come MS bring out a better platform... was thinking of purchasing an apple mac notebook.. but who knows..


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, yes I have a Vista PC, 2 WinXP's and a Linux..........all dektops, cuse I like to take them apart and mess about with hardware. Can't really do that with laptops.

I got fed up with Vista, after the trouble I had getting nVidia drivers to work and really got sick of the resources it used when the pc was sitting idle.
I think it's an intrusive operating system that looks nice but really isn't really the improvement on XP that it should be.
With all the hype that preceded it, the length of time spent developing it and the cash they demand for a retail version of it, then you would presume it to be a Super OS.
It isn't.


----------

